# Red Belly?



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

So, I was in a local fish store getting feeders for my rhom and I was looking at all the other weird stuff in the shop when these little guys caught my eye. They were on the very top shelf in a tank that was set back. I asked the strange little fish store man what they were and he said "fish." So, I asked if they were for sale and he said "not technically." (I live in MA.) But he's talked to me about piranha before, so he told me he'd sell them to me. I've had baby reds before and they didn't have the bright red fin like these guys do. So, he told me he thinks that theyre not captive raised. I don't know. I thought they may be caribes. I had a big caribe a few years back(that I bought off of someone on this forum), but, I don't know if juvenile Caribes have the black dot. I mean, I'm fine with them being plain old reds, I didn't have to drive an hour north or an hour south to get them, so, I saved money either way. Let me know what you guys think!










Good picture.










Bad picture.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P nattereri


----------

